# Got some new sticks



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I picked up some 5 Vegas Classics and 1876s I haven't tried either of them so I am looking forward to trying em.

Pics:



















Also my humidor is getting pretty full...




























-Kyle


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Love those Vegas. Nice stash


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Those torp 5v's are tasty but I've had bad luck with draws on them. Seem to be tightly wrapped sticks. 

Still one of my favorite blends though :tu

Have you tried one of the 1876s yet?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice pics & stash Kyle. You really gotta start taking picks before you smoke, that way the Vitamin N shakes wont mess with the focus! LMAO. Just Kidding.:wave:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Nice pics & stash Kyle. You really gotta start taking picks before you smoke, that way the Vitamin N shakes wont mess with the focus! LMAO. Just Kidding.:wave:


Tashaz, that's not nice you should know better that, you should know how to behave at the table when we have guest, 
were are your manners?? 
Go and stand in that corner.

:bawling::bawling:


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice Vegas torpedo's, I like those a lot. Dont forget to give them some time in the humi.:cell:


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

If you like the 5 classics, I'd suggest picking up some of the 5 miamis:tu


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Tashaz, that's not nice you should know better that, you should know how to behave at the table when we have guest,
> were are your manners??
> Go and stand in that corner.
> 
> :bawling::bawling:


*Sitting on the naughty stool* Nah it's all good. Kyle knows I'm only kidding. Geez, Raph starts bombing and he thinks he's the man. LMAO


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

doubled said:


> If you like the 5 classics, I'd suggest picking up some of the 5 miamis:tu


Ditto that. I went from these to the Miamis and an hooked.


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

nice stash!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

nice pick up!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet stash.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Tashaz, that's not nice you should know better that, you should know how to behave at the table when we have guest,
> were are your manners??
> Go and stand in that corner.
> 
> :bawling::bawling:


"The brain itself feels no pain, Clarice, if that concerns you. And Paul certainly won't miss this - the prefrontal lobe is the seat of manners."

I'm anticipating the report on the 1876s as well. I've been looking at these!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking stash Kyle !!! :thumb:

Be very careful, looks like your on the edge of the massive slope ! :smow:

Warren you better watch out, Tash will put a switch to ya !! :spank:


----------

